# New holland T4.75 any good?



## B-2 Lawncare

Looking at stepping away from Deere at this point. We have had two many issues.
Looking for some feed back on this tractor. It main purpose in life will be to push snow.there will be a little brush hogging and possibly a little bit of dirt work but mostly snow. Would like to hear from some guys who have push snow with it to see how it does.


----------



## RTEnt

Picked up a T5.115 in November and ran all winter with an inverted blower on it. So far so good. Getting ready for farm season now. At this point I would recommend it. What transmission are you looking at? Also I have electric over hydraulic loader controls and to be honest I'm not 100% sure that I would go with it again. Cant say that I pushed alot of snow with the loader but I have moved some dirt this spring and again no complaints


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

RTEnt;1803722 said:


> Picked up a T5.115 in November and ran all winter with an inverted blower on it. So far so good. Getting ready for farm season now. At this point I would recommend it. What transmission are you looking at? Also I have electric over hydraulic loader controls and to be honest I'm not 100% sure that I would go with it again. Cant say that I pushed alot of snow with the loader but I have moved some dirt this spring and again no complaints


The tractor that the dealer had posted had a manual shuttle shift. Not sure I would like having to clutch every time I want to change direction.the Deere hyd transmission is sweet.
I want a bigger tractor but don't want to big. I don't want to loose the maneuverability of a tractor. But that being said I would like a little more power and weight when pushing in lots.
I am also looking for reliability we have had a ton of problems with Deere.


----------



## leolkfrm

check out massy....better built and less cost on the color


----------



## DeVries

Not sure what kind of problems you are having but we have a New Holland 75 and its got power and its comfortable to operate but it's little things like seals that leak and loader controls that get stiff because of their location that drive me nuts. Our Deere has been by far a better machine than the New Holland and it has a lot more problem free hours too.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

DeVries;1803843 said:


> Not sure what kind of problems you are having but we have a New Holland 75 and its got power and its comfortable to operate but it's little things like seals that leak and loader controls that get stiff because of their location that drive me nuts. Our Deere has been by far a better machine than the New Holland and it has a lot more problem free hours too.


Problems um let's see the latest was a broken windshield at 2:30 in the morning. This also happened last year. Then there have been all kinds of Electrical issues, and on the very first day it dumped all of its antifreeze because of a hose. 
I have bought JD because they are local, and I didn't mind paying a little more for the green paint. But twice now I have not been able to finish my route because of breakdowns.


----------



## mud

New Holland makes a pretty decent tractor. I have owned many of them over the years for my farm.

They are kinda known for electrical issues. Not enough to scare a person away but the wiring isn't the best on them.

Skip the mechanical shuttle and go for a machine that has the power shuttle. Its more money but it gives two big advantages. The first of which is operator comfort. Honestly after a full day of going back and forth its much less fatiguing to just flip a lever on the wheel than to depress the clutch and shift from forward to reverse. Second it will give you a wet clutch setup vs dry. No comparison on longevity there. A wet clutch system will last more than twice as long as a dry clutch system in your use.


----------



## DeVries

what model Deere are you running?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

DeVries;1803854 said:


> what model Deere are you running?


Just a little guy a JD 3520, with a 7' frontier blade on the loader. It is probably a bit to small.
However most of our snow are light fluffy stuff and less than two inches.


----------



## Herm Witte

We used a NH T4.75 the last two winters. An absolute mechanical nightmare this winter with less than 400 hours total on the machine. We also use a JD5083 and a JD5085 in our operation, one with plows and one with an inverted blower. Both absolutely superior to the T4.75. I do not recommend the 4.75 at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Herm Witte;1804075 said:


> We used a NH T4.75 the last two winters. An absolute mechanical nightmare this winter with less than 400 hours total on the machine. We also use a JD5083 and a JD5085 in our operation, one with plows and one with an inverted blower. Both absolutely superior to the T4.75. I do not recommend the 4.75 at all.


How did I know you would jump in to this thread?


----------



## JD Dave

How many hours on this 3520?


----------



## DeVries

We had a 4320 which was a decent machine other than the loader mounts being flimsy. I would upgrade to a bigger tractor but stay away from New Holland. I hear good things about Kubota not sure about other brands though.


----------



## Triple L

B-2 Lawncare;1803850 said:


> Problems um let's see the latest was a broken windshield at 2:30 in the morning. This also happened last year. Then there have been all kinds of Electrical issues, and on the very first day it dumped all of its antifreeze because of a hose.
> I have bought JD because they are local, and I didn't mind paying a little more for the green paint. But twice now I have not been able to finish my route because of breakdowns.


How do you break the windshield? I don't think it's the machines fault...

My 3720 has over 1000 hrs on it and 4 winters and it's been an amazing machine, a few little hiccups under 20 hrs but once we got those out of the way it's been awesome... we did manage to bend the left 3 point lift linkage this winter but that's cause we had a yard of salt and 6 bags of ice melter and a toro snowblower all hanging off the back on top of the drop salter lol


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

Triple L why did the windshield break? I was pushing a big pile of heavy wet snow and hit crack in the pavement and the blade tripped. When it tripped it was like I had hit a wall. 
Was I working it hard yes, but was I abusing it? In my opinion No. I make my living with my equipment and take very good care of it. 
JD Dave it now has 600 hr on it. 
I went and took a look at Massey dealer yesterday. The dealer thought the tractor that best fit my needs was the 1759. My first impressions were it not much bigger than my 3520.
I know HP and every thing is bigger, but size and weight it not a hole lot bigger.
compared to Deere the cab seems kind of cheap. The one thing that is very cool is the seat adjustment.
I still need to go take a look at the New Holland, its a bit of a drive.
I am just not sure where I stand with JD. All of my mowers are Deere and for the most part have been hassle-free.
The one thing I do know is I am tired of having issues when plowing.


----------



## lfaulstick

kubota is decent i had a 3540 and it was junk nothing but problems first year i had it, it spent 3 month in the shop, finially kubota bought it back and they made it right i am now in a 5240 what awesome machine, so far so good, very very pleased, and i am fairly certain i got a lemon on first one..

my dad has a jd 3520 and by far has a nicer cab for fit and finish, better seat...but my kubota fits me for the dirt and grime im in....i would stick with kubota.

i had an older newholland didnt care for it to much.


just my .02


----------



## Triple L

B-2 Lawncare;1804131 said:


> Triple L why did the windshield break? I was pushing a big pile of heavy wet snow and hit crack in the pavement and the blade tripped. When it tripped it was like I had hit a wall.
> Was I working it hard yes, but was I abusing it? In my opinion No. I make my living with my equipment and take very good care of it.
> JD Dave it now has 600 hr on it.
> I went and took a look at Massey dealer yesterday. The dealer thought the tractor that best fit my needs was the 1759. My first impressions were it not much bigger than my 3520.
> I know HP and every thing is bigger, but size and weight it not a hole lot bigger.
> compared to Deere the cab seems kind of cheap. The one thing that is very cool is the seat adjustment.
> I still need to go take a look at the New Holland, its a bit of a drive.
> I am just not sure where I stand with JD. All of my mowers are Deere and for the most part have been hassle-free.
> The one thing I do know is I am tired of having issues when plowing.


I think you should looses up those trip springs a bit and or add a shock to reduce the kickback... Its the attachments problem not the tractors....


----------



## Herm Witte

Mark Oomkes;1804077 said:


> How did I know you would jump in to this thread?


You are all knowing.


----------



## blowerman

Herm Witte;1804383 said:


> You are all knowing.


And now you know why my tv145 is gone... It's been a nightmare as well.
The kubota is rock solid but so are most deeres with a good dealer networ


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

So just got the a call from the JD store manager. He called to tell me that he was sending me a bill for the windshield,he said that it includes labor cost. I really wouldn't have any issue paying for every thing if they could have looked at the tractor and said this is why your windshield Bork. I hauled the thing the 30 miles to the novice shop which is in the same town as the JD dealer. All they did was send some greasy nasty mechanic down to novice to take the top of the cap off so novice could put the windshield in. He Staind the inside of my cab roof with his greasy fingerprints. 
I could go on about other issues that I have had,but won't. I am done with JD!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

B-2 Lawncare;1805033 said:


> So just got the a call from the JD store manager. He called to tell me that he was sending me a bill for the windshield,he said that it includes labor cost. I really wouldn't have any issue paying for every thing if they could have looked at the tractor and said this is why your windshield Bork. I hauled the thing the 30 miles to the novice shop which is in the same town as the JD dealer. All they did was send some greasy nasty mechanic down to novice to take the top of the cap off so novice could put the windshield in. He Staind the inside of my cab roof with his greasy fingerprints.
> I could go on about other issues that I have had,but won't. I am done with JD!


That sucks, sounds like you have a crappy dealer.

How do you know the NH dealer is better?


----------



## Whiffyspark

B-2 Lawncare;1805033 said:


> So just got the a call from the JD store manager. He called to tell me that he was sending me a bill for the windshield,he said that it includes labor cost. I really wouldn't have any issue paying for every thing if they could have looked at the tractor and said this is why your windshield Bork. I hauled the thing the 30 miles to the novice shop which is in the same town as the JD dealer. All they did was send some greasy nasty mechanic down to novice to take the top of the cap off so novice could put the windshield in. He Staind the inside of my cab roof with his greasy fingerprints.
> I could go on about other issues that I have had,but won't. I am done with JD!


Come on man. You're windshield broke. You probably have your trip springs set too tight. Do you really expect then to pay for a window?

So if you're plowing and you're plow light snaps off. You go to the dealer and tell them it's their fault?

Glass breaks. Not much you can do about it


----------



## blowerman

Not to make this a glass debate, but many guys here can tell you about broken windows on tractors! I haven't, but we do keep a spare rear window for the M100 kubota on hand...


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

Whiffyspark;1805069 said:


> Come on man. You're windshield broke. You probably have your trip springs set too tight. Do you really expect then to pay for a window?
> 
> So if you're plowing and you're plow light snaps off. You go to the dealer and tell them it's their fault?
> 
> Glass breaks. Not much you can do about it


We can go round and round about the tension on my trip Springs, that's not it. I had this plow on a different tractor for two years and never had a problem breaking windshields.
Do I have an issue paying for it no, but it would have been nice to have them look at it for more than two minutes. It also would have been nice if the mechanic would have washed his greasy hands before reassembling my cab. 
And your right glass does break, one is an accident twice there is something going on and they should have done something. And there is not going to be a third time.
This tractor is barely a year old, it has had other issues that ordinarily wouldn't be that big of an issue, but that's just it I am tired of having issues. This is why I don't buy used stuff because I don't want issues. And I can deal with the small stuff that pops up. But for the dealer to just shirt his shoulders. You come on man.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

Mark Oomkes;1805056 said:


> That sucks, sounds like you have a crappy dealer.
> 
> How do you know the NH dealer is better?


Yep I think crappy sums it up.
I don't know that the NH dealer will be any better, I am looking for a better product.


----------



## Triple L

Or you could put a $20 shock absorber on the plow and be done with all your problems LOL 

Sounds simple to me


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

Forgot about this thread, well I felt like the New Holland dealer was just not giving me a good deal, and they are a bit of a drive. So went with Kubota the M9960, little bit bigger than I need but it gives me some room to grow.


----------



## mnguy

*I like mine*

I just bought my 2014 T4 and think it will work out well


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

mnguy;1838003 said:


> I just bought my 2014 T4 and think it will work out well


Looks good man. Are you going to use the loader to push snow?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

So I took this today the Kubota dealer came by to pick this junk up.
I would title this picture a fitting goodbye to a John Deere.


----------



## jvm81

I hae had a few NH products mainly bc dealer is right here in town. Never again. I have two left and going either green or kubota. Alot of guys switching in my area to kubotas and those that have them tell us told you so. I liked the cab layout, a little cheaper up front, but now with hours, little things, turn into bigger things and bigger things turn into nightmares. So my vote, look else where for color of machine.


----------

